# Windows Update messed up my operating system



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all it has been awhile. I have an HP Laptop windows 10 with 12 gigs memory. Well it updated on its own this morning and really messed up my operating system. It only goes to choose an option. First I chose to Continue Exit continue rollback but that just put me in choose a keyboard. So then I hit Troubleshoot but it wont trouble shoot. I tried even rolling back and that does not work. Not sure what to do here.

Anyone out there know how to fix this issue?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It did NOT update on it own, yes, but you had to let it reboot, so you gave it permission to reboot.
Did you let it do it things, which takes about 45-60 minutes and several reboots?
If not you just may need to rebuild from scratch?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes i rebooted it, but it stopped at which typewriter language it kept asking me then it would go to rollback. It would just o around n circles. I finally pushed F11 and hit reset and it reset and kept my stuff but now my sound is missing. What a pain... Been at this all day. Argh!


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Now I am having severe freezing issues. I cannot fix the sound either. I am so frustrated! What do you mean rebuild from scratch? Like take my computer back to factory reset?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounds like you are having driver issues. We do not know anything about your computer,so please provide the following to start.

*Step 1:*
Speccy
Download *Speccy *to your desktop

1. *File *> *Save Snapshot. *This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 *Copy *and *Paste *the *link *to your next Reply


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok it had nothing to do with drivers. My windows did an automatic update which wiped my entire hard drive. I had to do a factory reset to my Laptop. It was a nightmare. I am now afraid to update anything with windows 10 update it turns out allot of people are having this issue I will post exactly what happened to my Laptop. I want to figure out why this happened so I am not afraid to update my Laptop again to the latest update.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is txt could not figure out snapshot.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did your computer come with Windows 10? If not, it is still possible that the correct drivers are not being installed by Windows. It is recommended to update you most important drivers from the mfg website or device mfg websites such as the motherboard, chipset, GPU etc and in a certain order. If this has not been done then I can guide you in the right direction. I also recommend creating an image backup or very least restore points so you can easily revert any changes along the way if needed.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay figured it out. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/cpqvJ2XiSCXnRIakkSSjP0A


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes my computer did in fact come with windows 10


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes I can use all the help I can get. Please show me how to do those things.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is exactly what happened to me. https://www.tenforums.com/installat...date-1803-failed-leaves-machine-unusable.html


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like you went round and round with lots of things there. I don't want to go over all that and since you are starting with a new factory install we should continue from there. I stil recommend you create an image backup first so you can easily revert any changes to this point if needed.

1. Create an image backup with the program below or at least backup your important files. 
Macrium Reflect free
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

How to use
https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp

Then perform the following to provide more information

Right click on *diag.txt*
Select *Save link as* from the menu
Save to your desktop
Rename the file to *diag.bat*
Double click on the file to Run
Once it is finished it will create a* SystemDiagnostics* folder on your desktop
Compress the folder to a *.zip* file
Upload to your reply

How to Compress/Uncompress .Zip files


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay downloading the Macrium Reflect free. I do have a backup harddrive I am hoping to use that with this if it shows it.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I ran into the following problem


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you downloading from the mfg link I provided? I have never experienced any issues with it.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes but learned it was my avg so turned it off now it is downloading.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay great I did the image backup to my eternal drive


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay here is the zipped file


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok that makes sense. I will go over your files but it may be tom before I get back with you.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok no worries. I just want to prevent what happened with windows update in the future.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

P.S Since resetting my Laptop to factory reset I have not updated windows.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok never heard back from you. Can you let me know what to do next. Thanks?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I thought it was resolved since resetting windows? What other issues are you having questions?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

If you remember I sent you my info zip file you were going to look at it and get back to me. My concern is the up date wiping my hard drive again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The files are no longer helpful since you reset your computer. I recommend backing up your system as follows or at least your important files and then performing the Windows update. Also see the link below regarding preparing for the update for best results. Let me know if any questions.

Macrium Reflect free:
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

How to Use:
https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp

https://www.groovypost.com/howto/prepare-computer-windows-10-creators-update-version-1703/


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay thanks I am working on this today.. Sorry for delayed response had neck surgery and well it has been rough.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Now my computer is at the 1803 update and that was the one I think ruined my hard drive. We will see what it does now


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay well the above download is stuck and freezing my computer.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you talking about the windows update that is stuck?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Yes I was.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

You will continue to experience problems until you use AVG's uninstaller and be totally rid of this unneeded third party AV. Defender is all you need.


----------



## larryh10000 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just a thought - can you get booted up far enough to try to do a System Restore Point to a date prior to the Windows update?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

as mentioned......DITCH AVG ..... You don't need any other antivirus, just defender which is part of windows 10


----------

